# Haters: Locals vs. Tourists



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I get it: you’re upset because the occasional gaper comes to ski or snowboard on _your_ mountain. And you’re even _more_ upset during the holidays when the gapers overrun the joint. Like we don’t have gapers in Michigan? Think again, broseph. We have gapers _in spades_.

Yes, lots of ski and snowboard vacationers are freaking gapers. But that doesn’t give you a free pass as a “local” to treat tourists and vacationers like we’re all assholes, to brand us _all_ because of the idiots asking the mountain host why the trails aren’t groomed after an 8″ dump of freshiez.

Be grateful for the circumstances (mostly beyond your control) which put you in a position to be “local” to a sweet ski resort. Most of us weren’t born anywhere near an epic mountain resort. Shit, for me to even _get to your mountain_ and stay for the week, I have to shell out more cash than you drop on your season pass. And I still have to buy lift tickets ($$$$). And food ($$$). And beers ($$). Etc ($).

If it wasn’t for us stinking tourists, you’d be pulling local status exactly nowhere. Unless of course, you are actually inclined to live in an undeveloped mining/ghost town and hump your pompous ass up the Continental Divide each morning. There’s precious few with the fortitude (testicular, or otherwise) who fit that bill, and they’re busy shredding serious gnar somewhere, not hanging out on internet forums flexing their egos.

I get that you don’t want to share the secrets of _your_ home resort and that you won’t be posting the location of your favorite backcountry stash online. And I respect that.

I’m just asking for a little reciprocity.

_David Zemens blogs about shredding gnar & snowboarding from the Suburbs of Detroit, Michigan. _


----------



## TheJetCityFix (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice read! Come to Mt. Baker and you won't have the problem of a-hole locals


----------

